# Frust und Ärger wegen Canyon!



## Bike-Freak1 (28. April 2009)

Hallo,
ich hatte mir vor 12 Monaten ein Mountainbike "GrandCanyon 7.0 AL" von Canyon gekauft. Ich bin mit dem Rad keine 3000 Km
unterwegs gewesen und im Gelände war ich mit dem Bike kein einziges Mal. 
Nun musste ich heute feststellen, dass der Rahmen gebrochen ist. Das ist natürlich am Anfang der Saison sehr ärgerlich.
Noch ärgerlicher ist der miserable Service von Canyon. Ich hatte den Karton, in dem das Mountainbike verpackt war schon entsorgt, deshalb wollte ich einen für den Versand von Canyon zugeschickt bekommen. Der Typ vom Canyon-Service wollte mir keinen zusenden, mit der Begründung, das dieser sowieso kaputt gehe. Ich sagte zu ihm, er solle mir einen zusenden und wenn der Karton beschädigt sein sollte, dann nehme ich es auf meine Kappe. Trotzdem konnte er mir nicht versprechen, dass ich einen bekommen könnte. Naja, mal sehen, ob die fähig sind, so einen Karton auszuliefern.
Dann sollte ich noch 50% für einen neuen Rahmen draufzahlen! Wo gibt´s den so was? Schließlich ist der Rahmen in der  Garantiezeit zu Bruch gegangen. Schließlich steht mir ein gleichwertiger Rahmen zu. Wo kommen wir da hin, wenn das mit allem so wäre, dass man in der Garantiezeit auf jedes Teil die Hälfte draufzahlen solle. Die sollen froh sein, dass ich mir nicht das Genick gebrochen habe, denn gleich bei meiner ersten Ausfahrt hatte ich auch sehr viel Glück gehabt, weil 
die Canyon-Crew geschlampt hatte. Die haben mir einfach eine falsche Stützenklemmung verbaut. Beim Biken verdrehte sich der Sattel bei Tempo 40 und die Sattelstütze ist ins Sitzrohr gerutscht. Einen Sturz konnte ich Gott sei Dank verhindern. Die Sattelstütze war natürlich total verkratzt. Als ich bei Canyon angerufen habe, hat sie das überhaupt 
nicht interessiert. Die Sattelstütze haben sie mir nicht ersetzt. Nach dem ich Canyon Bilder von der falsch verbauten Stützenklemmung gemailt hatte, habe ich wenigstens eine passende bekommen. Wegen des Rahmenbruchs, konnte mir der Service-Mitarbeiter von Canyon auch nicht sagen, falls der defekte Rahmen ausgetauscht wird, dieser auch aufgebaut wird. 
Tolle Sache oder? Und die Telefonnummer von der Chefetage von Canyon hatte ich auch nicht bekommen. Super, dass die so viel Interesse zeigen. Ich jedenfalls kaufe mir von Canyon kein Bike mehr. Das war mein erstes und auch letztes Bike von Canyon, garantiert. Lieber bezahle ich ein bisschen mehr bei denen, wo der Service noch im Vordergrund steht.
Man sollte auch mal den Service in den Test´s mehr einbeziehen, dann würden diese Räder viel schlechter abschneiden.

Gruß
Bike-Freak1


----------



## paradoxon (28. April 2009)

hört sich ja schon alles ein bischen seltsam an... du bist nur auf der Straße herumgerollt und  plötzlich bricht der Rahmen unter dir weg.. alles klar!... sorry, aber hört sich für mich nicht besonders glaubwürdig an. ählich haben die das von C. vermutlich auch gesehen. 50% bedeutet übrigens crash-replacement. das wird nur angeboten, wenn der rahmen offensichtlich z.B. durch einen Unfall überlastet wurde. 
Ich bezweifel auch ernsthaft, dass C. keinen Karton schicken wollte, weil sie Angst hatten, das der kaputt geht... was ist das denn eigentlich für ne Story, die du uns da aufbinden willst??.... 
also machmal können die von Canyon einem auch echt leid tun und irgend wie wundert es mich jetzt auch nicht mehr, wenn da ständig die Leitung blockiert ist.... also wenn da nur solche Fälle anrufen würden...

ps. zieh das nächste Mal einfach den Sattelschnellspanner richtig an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DailyRaider (28. April 2009)

Bike-Freak1 schrieb:


> Man sollte auch mal den Service in den Test´s mehr einbeziehen, dann würden diese Räder viel schlechter abschneiden.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## DaBot (28. April 2009)

Ich hab bisher auch noch keine Antwort erhalten wegen meines Rahmenbruchs bzw. Bremsstrebenbruchs. Donnerstag gemailt, heute angerufen, die Dame hatte keinen Plan, hat nix gefunden und gemeint ich sollte die Mail nochmal schicken. Mal abwarten...


----------



## Bike-Freak1 (28. April 2009)

Hallo paradoxon,
schreib doch bitte nicht so einen Mist, wenn Du keine Ahnung hast!
So wie ich es geschrieben habe ist es auch. Ich habe übrigens auch Zeugen, was den Karton betrifft. Und wenn Du lesen kannst, dann hättest Du auch gesehen, dass ich Fotos zu Canyon gesendet habe. Die haben auch ihren Fehler zugegeben. Und das Rahmenbrüche vorkommen, auch wenn man nicht nur im Gelände unterwegs ist, solltest Du auch wissen. Aber bei Dir bin ich mir da nicht so sicher! Also nicht´s für ungut.

Bike-Freak1


----------



## MR-Y (28. April 2009)

Wimbo?


----------



## pazuzu (28. April 2009)

Bike-Freak1 schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens auch Zeugen, was den Karton betrifft.
> Bike-Freak1





ich fall gleich vom Stuhl


----------



## decolocsta (28. April 2009)




----------



## boelf (28. April 2009)

Hi,
An welcher Stelle ist der Rahmen den zu Bruch gegangen? Gibts dazu auch Bilder, dass wir den Schaden mal begutachten können? Ich hab atm auch einen Rahmenschaden, sprich Riss im Steuerrohr und nach einer Woche und ner guten Stunde Warteschleife noch keinen Rücksendeschein.

Die Jungs sind grad echt derbe überlastet, und vielleicht sollte man sich bei Canyon mal darüber Gedanken machen ob der Service besonders auch für Garantiefälle nicht deutlich zu kurz kommt.

Ich bin jetzt erstmal gespannt wie die Sache weitergeht. Ich kann dir nur raten nochmal bei Canyon anzurufen, deinen Fall kurz zu schildern und mach dann einfach klar welchen Service du von ihnen verlangst, sprich Karton + Rücksendeschein, ersetzen des Rahmens auf Garantie, da keine Überbelastung stattgefunden hat (Vllt hat ja auch jemand in deiner Umgebung noch ein Canyon und du kannst dir auf diesem Weg nen Karton besorgen, so hab ich es gemacht, denn meiner war auch schon im Müll). Das ganze natürlich in nem guten Umgangston, denn die Leute aus der Werkstatt haben warscheinlich dauernd mit mieß gelaunten Kunden zu tun, da sticht man schonmal n bischen hervor wenn man freundlich ist.

Und außerdem schieflaufen kann bei jedem mal was auch wenn der Service normal noch so gut ist. Und mir war beim Kauf vor einem Jahr klar, dass es bei Canyon so laufen könnte, da es auch damals schon Fälle mit jede Menge Zoff gab.

Noch viel Glück bei deinem Umtausch!
boelf


----------



## Freistiler (28. April 2009)

MR-Y schrieb:


> Wimbo?


----------



## Langley (28. April 2009)

Hört endlich mit dem Kindergartengetue auf. Probleme mit dem Material zu schildern gehoert dazu, aber dieses ewige "ich kauf nie wieder Canyon, alle anderen sind ja sooooooo viel besser" Gequatsche muss aufhören.

Jeder hier hat eine Chance eine PM an den Canyon Servicemanager zu senden. Wers nicht tut soll bloss hier nicht rumheulen.

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon_Support (28. April 2009)

Hallo,

generell ist es so, das wir von der Firma Canyon Bicycles keine Kartons verschicken, da wir nicht garantieren können, ob diese in leerem Zustand unversehrt bei unseren Kunden ankommen. Sollten diese beschädigt werden, dann sind Sie, um auszuschließen, dass dem Inhalt etwas passiert, auch nicht mehr für den Rücktransport eines Rades zu uns zu gebrauchen.


Grüße

Robert Brückner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## T!ll (28. April 2009)

Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, ich will aber Bilder vom Rahmenbruch sehen!
(Wenn der denn wirklich gebrochen ist und alles so dramatisch ist, wie geschildert)

Gruß Till


----------



## Bike-Freak1 (28. April 2009)

Hallo boelf,
ich hab auch einen Riss im Steuerrohr. Hab ein Foto dazu eingestellt. Wäre toll, wenn Du mir mal ein Bild von Deinem Schaden senden würdest. Wie kam es zu dem Riss an Deinem
Bike?

Foto
http://rapidshare.de/files/46937095/Rahmenbruch.JPG.html

Gruss
Bike-Freak1


----------



## boelf (28. April 2009)

Woher meiner kam? kA!
Ich hab nach ner Ausfahrt mein Bike gereinigt und dabei ist er mir eben aufgefallen. Ich fahre wie für ein CC-Bike wohl üblich Forstwege, und eben auch mal den ein oder anderen Singletrail, aber mit angemessener Geschwindigkeit, den so fix geht es mit nem Hardtail mit 80mm einfach nicht. Sprünge eigtl. überhaupt nicht.

Hier das Bild:







Wo ist dein Bild?
Es Gibt zu Steuerrohrrissen hier auch nen extra Thread, dürfte irgendwo auf der 2. Seite rumgeistern.

Edit: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=350197 (Thread zu Steuerrohrrissen)
@Bike-Freak1: Mein GC ist ein 7.0 aus 2008 und auch ca. ein Jahr alt. Ist deines auch ein 08er?


----------



## Bike-Freak1 (28. April 2009)

.


----------



## Bike-Freak1 (28. April 2009)

Hallo boelf,
ich hab es bei Rapidshare hochgeladen (siehe Link)!
Dein Riss sieht ja fast genauso aus wie meiner.
Hab den Riss auch gestern beim Putzen bemerkt.
Wie kann ich Bilder hier im Forum direkt einstellen?

Gruss
Bike-Freak1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boelf (28. April 2009)

Bast schon, bin schon am Downloaden, ich vergess bei Rapidshare nur immer wann die Zeit abgelaufen ist und dann darf ich nochmal warten^^.
Probier doch einfach Imageshack.com, find ich immernoch am besten, auch wenn ab und an überlastet, aber jetzt hab ichs ja gleich.

edit: gibt so nen Button mit Bergen und gelben Hintergrung("Grafik einfügen"), aber das Bild muss eben schon im Netz sein, stichwort imageshack.com.

Ist ja wirklich fast der gleiche Riss nur auf der anderen Seite, und deiner ist schon tiefer.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. April 2009)

indem du sie erstmal bei imageshack.us oder ähnlichem hochlädst statt bei rapidshare. dann einfach über den "grafik einfügen" button die url in deinen post einbinden. der "grafik einfügen"-button sieht so aus:


----------



## DailyRaider (28. April 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Hört endlich mit dem Kindergartengetue auf. Probleme mit dem Material zu schildern gehoert dazu, aber dieses ewige "ich kauf nie wieder Canyon, alle anderen sind ja sooooooo viel besser" Gequatsche muss aufhören.
> 
> Jeder hier hat eine Chance eine PM an den Canyon Servicemanager zu senden. Wers nicht tut soll bloss hier nicht rumheulen.
> 
> Langley



Der ewige Verfechter der Marke Canyon. Alle die Probleme mit einem Canyon Bike haben sind dumm, stimmts?! 
Warum änderst du deinen Namen nicht in "Sponsored by Canyon" um. So oft wie du in diesem Forum Canyon Kunden die Probleme haben auch noch dumm anlaberst, frage ich mich wie du überhaupt noch zum biken kommst?


Meine Meinung: Die Bikes von Canyon sind der Hammer und ich würde meins nicht mehr hergeben ABER der Service ist das aller Letzte. Wenn jetzt ein Kunde total frustriert einen Beitrag hier ins Forum setzt, ist es nur verständlich wenn der einen etwas emotionalen Ton hat. Wenn du "Langley" ein bisschen mehr Hirn hättest würdest du vieleicht selber drauf kommen das deine Beiträge den Frust nur noch verstärken und du deiner Marke schadest.


----------



## chaz (28. April 2009)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> Der ewige Verfechter der Marke Canyon. Alle die Probleme mit einem Canyon Bike haben sind dumm, stimmts?!
> Warum änderst du deinen Namen nicht in "Sponsored by Canyon" um. So oft wie du in diesem Forum Canyon Kunden die Probleme haben auch noch dumm anlaberst, frage ich mich wie du überhaupt noch zum biken kommst?



 Ich mache mir es schon einmal bequem - der Anfang für einen vergnüglichen Nachmittag ist getan....


----------



## pazuzu (28. April 2009)




----------



## DerandereJan (28. April 2009)

........ ich bin für eine Grossdemo in Koblenz..........

Canyonfahrer der Welt vereinigt euch........... und macht kaputt was euch kaputt macht......... 


was meint ihr, was es da plötzlich für nen Seviceboom gibt, wenn da jeden Tag 30- x unzufriedene,demonstrierende Käufer stehen...... 


Grüße Jan (derseinFahrradauchgeilfindetundtrotzdemauchBetroffenerderServicewüsteis)


----------



## DailyRaider (28. April 2009)

Ihr braucht es euch gar nicht bequem machen Ich werd mich hier nicht streiten. Ich wollte nur meinen Senf los werden. Was jetzt zurück kommt kann ich mir schon denken aber für so eine Kindergarten hab ich keine Zeit.

In diesem Sinne, Herr wirfs Hirn rab


----------



## Niederbayer (28. April 2009)

canyon_verkauf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> generell ist es so, das wir von der Firma Canyon Bicycles keine Kartons verschicken, da wir nicht garantieren können, ob diese in leerem Zustand unversehrt bei unseren Kunden ankommen. Sollten diese beschädigt werden, dann sind Sie, um auszuschließen, dass dem Inhalt etwas passiert, auch nicht mehr für den Rücktransport eines Rades zu uns zu gebrauchen.
> 
> ...



Und, wie kann es in so einem Fall dann weitergehen?
Kein Karton - keine Transport - keine Garantie???
Das kann es doch auch nicht sein !!


----------



## MarcoFibr (28. April 2009)

Geht doch einfach los und hole ein kartons und schick es mit einem Brief zu canyon.
Ist das so schwer? Oder behalte den Kartons der Lieferung.


----------



## Langley (28. April 2009)

Ich findes es verwunderlich was Du meinst Dir herausnehmen zu dürfen.

Aber ich denke das zeigt viel über Deine unglaugliche Intelligenz und Reife.

Langley



DailyRaider schrieb:


> Der ewige Verfechter der Marke Canyon. Alle die Probleme mit einem Canyon Bike haben sind dumm, stimmts?!
> Warum änderst du deinen Namen nicht in "Sponsored by Canyon" um. So oft wie du in diesem Forum Canyon Kunden die Probleme haben auch noch dumm anlaberst, frage ich mich wie du überhaupt noch zum biken kommst?
> 
> 
> Meine Meinung: Die Bikes von Canyon sind der Hammer und ich würde meins nicht mehr hergeben ABER der Service ist das aller Letzte. Wenn jetzt ein Kunde total frustriert einen Beitrag hier ins Forum setzt, ist es nur verständlich wenn der einen etwas emotionalen Ton hat. Wenn du "Langley" ein bisschen mehr Hirn hättest würdest du vieleicht selber drauf kommen das deine Beiträge den Frust nur noch verstärken und du deiner Marke schadest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DailyRaider (28. April 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Aber ich denke das *zeigt* viel über Deine *unglaugliche* Intelligenz und Reife.
> 
> Langley


 
Ok, das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen


----------



## markusunterwegs (28. April 2009)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Und, wie kann es in so einem Fall dann weitergehen?
> Kein Karton - keine Transport - keine Garantie???
> Das kann es doch auch nicht sein !!



Ich denke mal, dass Canyon da einfach kein Bock darauf hat leere Kartons von a nach b zu schicken. Warum sollten sie auch. Aus meiner Sicht vollkommen in Ordnung, zumal du bei Lieferung deines Bikes ein Bikeguard bekommen hast. 

Entweder du bastelst dir selber was zusammen oder fährst halt mal zu denen nach Koblenz 

Natürlich wäre es noch besser, wenn ein Canyon Mitarbeiter tags darauf nach dem Malheur bei dir erscheint und das Bike in Empfang nimmt!


----------



## thaz (28. April 2009)

Wer bei einem Versenderbike, bei dem er genau weiß, dass er im Garantiefall das Bike oder einzelne Teile verschicken muss, den Karton entsorgt, für den er obendrein noch 16,90 gelöhnt hat...nun, der sollte die absehbaren Folgen wie ein Mann tragen und nicht im Forum rumheulen. Irgendwo hörts auch auf.


----------



## Bike-Freak1 (28. April 2009)

Hallo DailyRaider, mach doch mal Deine Klotzer auf. Ich habe hier keinen schräg angesprochen. Und wenn Du intelligent genug wärst, dann müsstest Du Dich nicht erst fragen, wie ich noch zum Biken komme. Ich geb Dir mal einen Tipp! Wenn mein Rahmen im Eimer ist dann kann ich nicht mehr Biken, capito. Also ein bisschen mehr Hirn würde Dir wirklich gut tun. Und meine Marke ist Canyon auch nicht. Wenn mein Mercedes ständig in der Werkstatt ist, dann hau ich in auch weg, auch wenn es ein Mercedes ist. Ich hab auch keine Lust mehr auf tlw. unqualifizierte Forenbeiträge wie "zieh das nächste Mal einfach den Sattelschnellspanner richtig an!" Ja ja paradoxon, wer lesen kann, ist im Vorteil!


----------



## pazuzu (28. April 2009)

Bike-Freak1 schrieb:


> Wenn mein Mercedes ständig in der Werkstatt ist, dann hau ich in auch weg, auch wenn es ein Mercedes ist.



dann solltest du dir den Karton ja vielleicht gerade doch noch leisten können


----------



## DrecksBecks (28. April 2009)

ich würde mir nie im Leben ein Bike von Canyon kaufen, außer ich nenn mich Broken Arrow


----------



## Langley (28. April 2009)

Ich glaub er meinte mich.

Also nicht aufregen. Und ich krieg den Unsinn eh nicht mehr mit wegen der Ignore Funktion. 

Langley



Bike-Freak1 schrieb:


> Hallo DailyRaider, mach doch mal Deine Klotzer auf. Ich habe hier keinen schräg angesprochen. Und wenn Du intelligent genug wärst, dann müsstest Du Dich nicht erst fragen, wie ich noch zum Biken komme. Ich geb Dir mal einen Tipp! Wenn mein Rahmen im Eimer ist dann kann ich nicht mehr Biken, capito. Also ein bisschen mehr Hirn würde Dir wirklich gut tun. Und meine Marke ist Canyon auch nicht. Wenn mein Mercedes ständig in der Werkstatt ist, dann hau ich in auch weg, auch wenn es ein Mercedes ist. Ich hab auch keine Lust mehr auf tlw. unqualifizierte Forenbeiträge wie "zieh das nächste Mal einfach den Sattelschnellspanner richtig an!" Ja ja paradoxon, wer lesen kann, ist im Vorteil!


----------



## decline (28. April 2009)

in jeder (größeren) deutschen post filiale gibt es meines wissens extra fahrradkartons zu kaufen...


----------



## schappi (28. April 2009)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Und, wie kann es in so einem Fall dann weitergehen?
> Kein Karton - keine Transport - keine Garantie???
> Das kann es doch auch nicht sein !!



Ahhh!
Niederbayer ist wieder aufgewacht und lässt sich eine Gelegenheit zum Wadenbeißen nicht entgehen.
Ich hatte in Erinnerung, daß du kein Canyon fährts weil die dort verbauten Avid Bremsen den "Holländertest" eines gewissen Bike Magazins nicht bestanden haben und du darum deine Bestellung storniert hast.
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Niederbayer (29. April 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Ahhh!
> Niederbayer ist wieder aufgewacht und lässt sich eine Gelegenheit zum Wadenbeißen nicht entgehen.
> Ich hatte in Erinnerung, daß du kein Canyon fährts weil die dort verbauten Avid Bremsen den "Holländertest" eines gewissen Bike Magazins nicht bestanden haben und du darum deine Bestellung storniert hast.
> Gruß
> Schappi



Was hab ich Dir denn bloß angetan? Du drehst ja völlig ab - bei jedem Wortlaut von mir kommt Deine Bemerkung zu dem Bremsenthema.
Zu diesem Thema: Ich finde es von einem Canyonmitarbeiter nicht besonders hilfreich wenn er seinem Kunden nochmals erklärt was nicht geht und noch nicht einmal versucht für ihn eine Lösung zu finden.
Übrigens, Canyon hat im Rahmen der Rückrufaktion Rennradgabel schon leere Karton verschickt. In der Vergangenheit ging es also.


----------



## Canyon_Support (29. April 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe geschrieben, das wir generll keine Kartons verschicken, da es wenig Sinn macht, als Kunde einen Karton zu bekommen, der spÃ¤ter nicht mehr zum Versenden eines Bikes zu gebrauchen ist. Wir weisen auch unsere Kunden daraufhin, diesen Bikeguard, mit dem ja jedes Bike, das in den Versand geht verschickt wird, fÃ¼r eventuelle Reklamationen / Inspektionen sorgfÃ¤ltig aufzubewahren.
In EinzelfÃ¤llen handeln wir allerdings anders, wie auch im Fall von BikeFreak1. Ich habe ihn per PN hier angeschrieben und meine Hilfe angeboten. Leider hat er sich diesbzgl. noch nicht wieder bei mir gemeldet.
Es ist allerdings richtig, wie auch schon geschrieben, dass in diesem Fall die Versand- und Verpackungskosten von 36,50 â¬ (innerhalb Deutschlands) auf den Kunden zukommen und wir keine GewÃ¤hrleistung fÃ¼r eventuelle BeschÃ¤digungen des leeren Kartons Ã¼bernehmen.

GrÃ¼Ãe

Robert BrÃ¼ckner
Canyon Bicycles


----------



## pazuzu (29. April 2009)

Warum macht ihr nicht einfach einen Carpool und fahrt mit allen gefrutsteten Kartonwegschmeißern gemeinsam nach Koblenz und haut dort so richtig auf den Tisch? 

Also wirklich, lasst die Kirche doch im Dorf, der freundliche Canyonmitarbeiter hat ja nun schon mehrmals erklärt warum keine Kartons versendet werden. Vielleicht bringe ich es einmal auf den Punkt.

VERSANDHANDEL!!!  Hättet ihr im Laden um die Ecke ein Bike gekauft würdet ihr wahrscheinlich auch dorthin fahren und nicht erwarten dass ein Hausbesuch bei euch gemacht wird.

Ich persönlich verstehe Canyon sehr gut. Dazu muss ich nicht Canyonbegeistert sein, dafür reicht normaler Menschenverstand.


----------



## loxa789 (29. April 2009)

Also ich hätte da gar kein Problem einen neuen Radkarton gratis zu besorgen. Da gibt es Geschäfte nennen wir sie mal "Radladen" die entsorgen solche Bikekartons im Müll. Die sind sogar froh, wenn ich ihnen mal wieder einen abnehme, müssen sie in doch nicht zerschneiden. Einfach bei deinem Händler in der Umgebung fragen.
Ich würde aber verschweigen, dass du den Karton fürs versenden zu Canyon brauchst.

Ps.: Wie war das mit dem Hirn nochmal.


----------



## Scapin (30. April 2009)

Selbst wenn zufÃ¤llig alle in der Umgebung ansÃ¤ssigen "RadlÃ¤den" ihre Kartons gerade entsorgt haben, du mit deinem Auto sowieso keinen Karton transportieren kannst dann ist als letzte Alternative immer noch Hermes da. Musste ich jetzt in Anspruch nehmen. Hat mit Folie 45,00â¬ gekostet und hat alles super geklappt. Holen das Bike sogar ab.
Mag ja sein, dass bei Canyon in einigen Bereichen Potential zu Steigerungen vorhanden ist, aber hier sollte doch mehr Energie zur ProblemlÃ¶sung beim Tread Ersteller vorhanden sein. Dein Bike kÃ¶nnte also schon lange bei Canyon sein.


----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo Menschen,
bin nicht so forenerfahren, hoffe also, dass ich hier richtig bin. Wollte mich mal sachlich über den Kundenservice von Canyon im weiteren Sinne beschweren.
Also erstmal muss ich sagen, dass ich mit meinem Nerrve XC sehr zufrieden bin, lediglich die Scheibenbremse vorne klingelt bei einer bestimmten Geschw. auf Teer, was wohl aber häufiger bei Scheibenbremsen vorkommt und sich oftmals nach einigen km einfährt. Hoffe das wird besser.
Nun aber zu meiner Kritik. Ich warte seit Anfang Februar dieses Jahres auf eine Rücküberweisung von zurückgesendeten Artikeln. Habe bereits 4x angerufen und eine etwas bissigere email geschrieben, aber nichts hat sich getan. Am Telefon hieß es einmal die Kontodaten seien falsch gewesen, ein anderesmal sagte man mir ich hätte bei der Rücksendung einen Formfehler? gemacht, die anderen Male hieß es, das die Buchhaltug derzeit sehr überlastet ist. Außerdem sicherte man mir zu, dass Geld zeitnah zu überweisen. Doch nichts ist geschehen. Auf meine email (vor 2 Wochen geschrieben) bekam ich bis jetzt gar keine Antwort. Bin echt total verzweifelt, der Betrag beläuft sich auf immerhin 50,00 Euro. Mir ist zwar klar, dass bei den konkurrenzlos günstigen Preisen an anderen Ecken gespart wird (z.B. Mitarbeiterschlüssel im Kundenservice), dennoch ist so ein Verhalten für mich kaum zu entschuldigen. Ihr erwartet ja auch, dass man das Geld fürs Bike pünktlich bezahlt. Also bitte, bitte liebes Canyon Team, vielleicht kann mir einer von Euch sagen, wie ich zu meinem Geld kommen soll. Vielleicht gibts ja auch noch ne kleine Entschädigung für das lange Warten. 
Falls sich nichts tut werde ich mein nächstes Bike wohl wieder bein Händler um die Ecke holen, da mir ein guter Kundenservice einfach wichtig ist. Hoffe jemand der Verantwortlichen kann was dazu sagen und mir weiterhelfen.
Danke und Gruß 
ein verzweifelter Kunde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pazuzu (9. Mai 2009)

[quote="Nerve"ensäge;5887544]
ein verzweifelter Kunde[/quote]



vielleicht wäre es nicht falsch den armen Canyon Jungs zumindest deinen Namen zu geben. Oder hast du etwa unter "Nervensäge" bestellt? 

Kleiner Tipp am Rande, manchmal hilft es auf alte Art und Weise einen Brief zu schicken. Mit Papier und so...


----------



## pazuzu (9. Mai 2009)

ahhh Mist, ich nehm alles zurück, dein Foto ist ja aussagekräftig genug


----------



## uwevelos (10. Mai 2009)

Habe ein Canyon XC 8 bestellt und bezahlt am 27.3.09
Am 17 April antwort ich bekomme es in der 18 KW. Am 7 Mai heist es es ist ausverkauft. Super Service ! und das Geld habe ich auch nicht gesehen meine bestellnummer VA 1009675
Gruss Uwe


----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (10. Mai 2009)

Okay, wenn du meinst, hier meine Kundendaten
Andreas Martin
Auftragsnr:: VA 1005743
Kudennr.: D1630689
für die "armen" Canyon Mitarbeiter


----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (10. Mai 2009)

Ach ja, den Gedanken mit Brief per Einschreiben habe ich mir als letzte Möglichkeit angesehen, aber wahrscheinlich ist es fast soweit.
Ein armer Kunde!!!


----------



## pazuzu (10. Mai 2009)

arm war nicht als Mitleidsbekundung gedacht, sondern mehr im Sinne von "geistig arm" ...


----------



## "Nerve"ensäge (10. Mai 2009)

ok, ok, schönen abend noch und danke für den tip ;-)


----------



## pazuzu (10. Mai 2009)

Danke, dir auch und viel Erfolg...


----------



## Schulle (11. Mai 2009)

Dieses ständige Rumgenörgle geht einem hier im Forum langsam auf´n Zeiger. Könnt Ihr Euch nicht auf einen einzigen BÖSER-CANYON-BIKE-VERTRIEB-THREAD einigen und Eure Meinung dort kundtun, statt jeden Tag einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen was alles wieder schief gelaufen ist. Natürlich passieren solche Dinge hin und wieder (bei der Masse an Kunden auch verständlich) aber in keinem anderen Herstellerforum wird das alles so breitgetreten wir hier. Man, man man, dann kauft doch beim HÄNDLER. Da habt ihr bestimmt NIE Ärger (so lange alles gut läuft und ihr keine Probleme mit dem Bike habt).

So, das musste mal raus.

Frohes Biken, trotzdem

Schulle


----------



## BillGehts (11. Mai 2009)

Uns wäre schon viel geholfen wenn Du Dich in einem anderen Thread auskotzen könntest. 

Keiner zwingt Dich in diesen Thread zu klicken, also überlies ihn einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (11. Mai 2009)

Schulle schrieb:


> Dieses ständige Rumgenörgle geht einem hier im Forum langsam auf´n Zeiger. Könnt Ihr Euch nicht auf einen einzigen BÖSER-CANYON-BIKE-VERTRIEB-THREAD einigen und Eure Meinung dort kundtun, statt jeden Tag einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen was alles wieder schief gelaufen ist.



 Ein einziger Heulthread reicht wirklich aus.


----------



## Schulle (11. Mai 2009)

BillGehts schrieb:


> Uns wäre schon viel geholfen wenn Du Dich in einem anderen Thread auskotzen könntest.
> 
> Keiner zwingt Dich in diesen Thread zu klicken, also überlies ihn einfach.




.....hast Du Deine Tage? Geht auch wieder vorbei!


----------



## mirobiker (11. Mai 2009)

Schulle schrieb:


> Dieses ständige Rumgenörgle geht einem hier im Forum langsam auf´n Zeiger. Könnt Ihr Euch nicht auf einen einzigen BÖSER-CANYON-BIKE-VERTRIEB-THREAD einigen und Eure Meinung dort kundtun, statt jeden Tag einen neuen Thread zu eröffnen was alles wieder schief gelaufen ist. Natürlich passieren solche Dinge hin und wieder (bei der Masse an Kunden auch verständlich) aber in keinem anderen Herstellerforum wird das alles so breitgetreten wir hier. Man, man man, dann kauft doch beim HÄNDLER. Da habt ihr bestimmt NIE Ärger (so lange alles gut läuft und ihr keine Probleme mit dem Bike habt).
> 
> So, das musste mal raus.
> 
> ...



Schön das es noch "normale" hier im Forum gibt.
Auf der anderen Seite finde ich es doch auch irgendwie belustigend, wenn sich immer wieder die selben "auch so geschundenen" User hier über Canyon auslassen... Im Ernst, Leute, glaubt ihr nicht, das es auffällt, wenn bestimmte Teilnehmer immer direkt Ihre Hetz-Kommentare abgeben sobald jemand auch nur im Ansatz sich mal kritisch zu Canyon äußert? Wenn man aufmerksam die Name betrachtet, fällt auf das es eine Handvoll Leute gibt (die bestimmt auch richtig Pech hatten) und es sich anscheinend fortan zur Lebensaufgabe gemacht haben gegen Canyon zu sein. Macht weiter so - ist wie schon gesagt lustig  dass erwachsene Männer wieder zu Vorschülern mutieren und nur noch rumheulen können...


----------



## FreerideTom (11. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich finde auch, dass ein Sammel-Thread für Beschwerden sinnvoller wäre. Machts ja auch dem Canyon-Mitarbeitern hier im Forum leichter auf eure Porbleme einzugehen, weil sie nur eine Thread durchlesen müssen und nicht 20 verschiedene.

Ansonsten finde ich auch den Thread ganz sinvoll, in dem Händler aufgelistet sind, die Canyon Bikes zur Reparatur bzw. Service annehmen. 

MFG

Tom


----------



## saturno (11. Mai 2009)

Bike-Freak1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hatte mir vor 12 Monaten ein Mountainbike "GrandCanyon 7.0 AL" von Canyon gekauft. Ich bin mit dem Rad keine 3000 Km
> unterwegs gewesen und im Gelände war ich mit dem Bike kein einziges Mal.
> Nun musste ich heute feststellen, dass der Rahmen gebrochen ist. Das ist natürlich am Anfang der Saison sehr ärgerlich.
> ...




1. für was kaufst du dir dann ein mtb wenn du nicht im gelände fährst
2. wenn jeder hanswurst die nummer vom chef bekommen würde wo kämen wir dann hin. die haben anders zu tun um sich das geheule von kunden anzuhören, dafür leisten die sich eine serviceabteilung
3. online kaufen kannst du ja schon über evtl. probleme kannst du anscheinend nicht nachdenken.


sorry, aber wer online kauft weil billiger muß auch ärger in kauf nehmen.


----------



## saturno (11. Mai 2009)

decline schrieb:


> in jeder (größeren) deutschen post filiale gibt es meines wissens extra fahrradkartons zu kaufen...



ne noch einfacher, geh zum bikehändler und frag nach einem alten bikekarton den er nicht mehr braucht und sag ihm das du dein canyonbike damit einpacken willst


----------



## saturno (11. Mai 2009)

[quote="Nerve"ensäge;5890710]Okay, wenn du meinst, hier meine Kundendaten
Andreas Martin
Auftragsnr:: VA 1005743
Kudennr.: D1630689
für die "armen" Canyon Mitarbeiter[/quote]


und wie ist deine rentennummer und deine kontonummer und pin dafür


----------



## wildbiker (11. Mai 2009)

Schei$$e irgendwas mach ich falsch, dass ich nach fast 5 Jahren noch immer mein Canyon fahre, an dem absolut nix kaputt ist, das Teil seit 7/2004 min. 10.000 km weg hat, durch irgendwelche Trails, quer durchn Wald, Rennen, Tagebaue, Mehrtagestouren sprichwörtlich geprügelt wurde... 

Ich frag mich wie man nen halbwegs neues Bike so kaputtkriegen kann..Wahrscheinlich isses an nicht arggerechter Haltung kaputtgegangen..Hatte keinen Bock mehr auf nur Straße bewegt zu werden..


----------



## Langley (11. Mai 2009)

Zu: "Meine Lieblings-Radmarke: Fischer - die Fahrradmarke"

Das linke MTB ist cool, ich will den Dämpfer für Whistler...

Kauft sowas wer?

Danke  dafür, lachen tut gut.

Langley


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (11. Mai 2009)

Niederbayer schrieb:


> Und, wie kann es in so einem Fall dann weitergehen?
> Kein Karton - keine Transport - keine Garantie???
> Das kann es doch auch nicht sein !!



Hi, rein rechtlich ist es so dass wenn ein Sachmangel vorhanden ist der Aufgrund eines Material oder Konstruktionsfehlers entstanden ist der Hersteller nur im üblchen Rahmen den Kunden zum transport verpflichten kann. D.h. ein kleines Päckchen musst du selber zur Post bringen können, aber Canyon kann dich nicht zwingen einen Fahrradkarton beispielsweise mit den öffentlichen zur nächsten Post zu bringen (da du ja evtl kein Auto hasst) geschweige denn den Karton selber zu kaufen. Alle Aufwendungen die zur Behebung eines Sachmangels erforderlich sind hat der Händler/Verkäufer zu tragen. Es gab sogar ein Referenzurteil in dem entschieden wurde dass eine defekte Waschmaschine abgeholt werden MUSSTE, da es nicht jedem (80jährige witwe) zumutbar ist sowas zu bewerkstelligen. Genauso sehe ich das bei einem solch großem Packstück.
Nun ist halt die Frage ob es sich lohnt sowas durchzuboxen.

grüße, ares.


----------



## wildbiker (11. Mai 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Zu: "Meine Lieblings-Radmarke: Fischer - die Fahrradmarke"
> 
> Das linke MTB ist cool, ich will den Dämpfer für Whistler...
> 
> ...



*Ironie-modus an* So nen scheiß fahr ich nicht*ironie-modus aus*

Pflege kriegts auch






meine Karre mal übern Rennsteig geschleift..linkes Bike ist nicht meins..


----------



## anjo (12. Mai 2009)

Also ich kann echt gut verstehen wenn die Leute hier ihren Canyon-Frust hinschreiben.
Ich selbst hab im März ein MB im Outlet von Canyon gekauft. Angeblich sollte das Rad mit einer Luftfedergabel Rock Shox Recon Solo Air 100 mm versehen sein, es kam aber ein Rad mit Stahlgabel. Nach unzähligen Anrufen meinerseits und Erklärungen, dass ich die Stahlgabel nicht möchte sondern auf meine luftgefederte bestehe, tut sich einfach NIX! Ich hab das Rad fast 8 Wochen und es geht keinen Schritt voran. Mittlerweile habe ich schon mit 5 verschiedenen Leuten von Canyon gesprochen, jedesmal heißt es, wir klären, rufen morgen zurück, aber nichts, null komma nichts passiert. Ständig muß ich wieder anrufen. Letzte Woche das große Wunder, ein Rückruf! Ein Angebot, ich behalte die Stahlgabel und kriege 70 EUR Warengutschein von Canyon. Aber ich möchte die Gabel nicht behalten!!!!!!!!!!!! Ich will das Fahrrad, möchte es auch nicht zurückgeben, geht auch nicht, weil ich keinen Karton mehr habe und man mir keinen schicken kann. Laut Canyon ist ein Tausch der Gabeln nicht möglich, es ist für Canyon nicht möglich eine solche Gabel zu besorgen. Ja, das begreife ich nicht. Das Rad war doch so ausgeschrieben, hab es falsch geliefert bekommen und wieso kann ich nicht die Gabel bekommen, die ich bestellt hab???? Leider wohne ich 500 km entfernt sonst wäre ich schon lange mal vor Ort hingegangen. Ein Bekannter von mir wohnt in Koblenz, den hab ich hingeschickt. Was bekommt der zu hören???? Die Stahlgabel wäre höherwertig, deshalb hätte man die auf's Rad gemacht! Hallo???? Veräppeln kann ich mich selber, ich wollte ein Rad mit einer luftgefederten Gabel und hab auch ein solches bestellt. Ne, ich begreife das nicht mehr. Jeden Abend das gleiche: "Wir müssen das abklären, sie müssen sich gedulden, wir rufen zurück, wenn wir ein Ergebnis haben." Ich bin lange ruhig geblieben, hab schon 8 Wochen Geduld, aber gestern abend ist mir der Kragen geplatzt. Angeblich bekommt Canyon keine Auskunft wenn sie bei Rock Shox anrufen, wann die eine Solo Air liefern können, ist das noch normal?????? In jedem anderen Fahrradladen bekomme ich eine Auskunft, wann eine solche Gabel geliefert werden kann und wann ich sie dann bei mir zu Hause hab. Der "klügste" Vorschlag letzte Woche eines "Service-"mitarbeiters: "Schicken Sie doch ihre Stahlgabel an uns, wir schauen dann, ob wir eine luftgefederte haben und wenn wir keine haben sollten, dann schicken wir die Stahlgabel wieder an Sie und machen Ihnen ein Angebot wie wir Ihnen entgegenkommen." Was soll das bitteschön????????? Wieso kann man nicht einfach nachschauen, ob sowas im Lager ist? Nein, das geht so einfach nicht. Gestern der Vorschlag sie schicken mir 'ne Feder und ich soll die selber in meine Stahlgabel einbauen. Hallo? Geht's noch? Außerdem kann ich mit dem Rad nicht fahren, sollte nämlich die Gabel dummerweise bei der Fahrt kaputtgehen hab ich den Salat, das bestätigte mir auch Canyon. 
Ich mag nicht mehr. Hab gestern gesagt ich erwarte heute eine Antwort, nachdem sie bei Rock Shox angerufen haben. Der Mitarbeiter: "Warten Sie doch mal den morgigen Tag ab...." ja, ich warte, bis jetzt kein Anruf. Sollte ich heute definitiv keine klare Aussage erhalte wann ich die richtige Gabel erhalte werde ich andere Schritte einleiten. Mir reicht's!


----------



## sun909 (12. Mai 2009)

1. schriftliche Frist zur Mängelbehebung innerhalb 14 Tage setzen mit Kopie des Kaufvertrages (da steht wohl drin, dass die Recon drin ist?)
2. Beschwerde in Kopie an die GF
3. Beschwerde in Kopie an BIKE und MountainBike
4. Nach Ablauf der Frist weitere Frist setzen mit Hinweis auf Rücktritt Kaufvertrag nach Ende der 2.Frist
5. Nach Ablauf der Frist Rad zurück schicken

Kannst das Spiel bis zum Mahnbescheid treiben...

Genauere Infos (bin kein Fachmann!) zu Fristen, korrekter Formulierung, Mängelhaftung etc. sowie entsprechende Vorlagen findest du im Netz.

Viel Erfolg!
sun909


----------



## Langley (12. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...3. Beschwerde in Kopie an BIKE und MountainBike...
> Viel Erfolg!
> sun909



Du hast den Genfer Menschenrechtskonvent und die Unesco vergessen.

Langley


----------



## boelf (12. Mai 2009)

"Ich will jetzt hier nicht den großen Lehrmeister abgeben"(Franz Josef Strauss bei einer seiner berühmt berüchtigten Reden)

Also ich find es langsam lächerlich was hier abgeht!

Da gibt es einerseits Leute
- die einfach ihre Probleme/ Vorgehensweise schildern, damit die potenziellen "Canyon-Opfer" vorzuwarnen wie es laufen kann und welche Vorgehensweise von Erfolg gekröhnt ist.
- die ihre Kartons wegschmeißen und sich keine Gedanken über Garantiefälle machen.
- die bei falsch gelieferter Ware ihren Karton wegschmeißen!
- die denken sie seien besonders witzig wenn sie provozierende Beiträge schreiben. (-> Bitte einfach mal die Klappe halten und sich in Off-Topic-Threads oder irgendwo anders austoben)
- ...

Ich bin echt erschüttert. Und appeliere an alle ihr Gehirn einzuschalten wenn man bei einem Versender ein Bike kauft. Ich habe mich nach gut 3 Monaten Recherche dazu entschieden und mir den ein oder anderen Gedanken dazu gemacht auf was ich mich wirklich einlasse!

Sollten wir evtl. einen "Bin ich ein potentieller Canyo-Käufer FAQ" - Thread aufmachen?!

Ich habe grad auch nen Garantiefall laufen und werde im Laufe der Woche mal wieder anrufen wie es momentan aussieht. Man sollte sich dabei auch immer erstmal an die eigene Nase fassen und nicht gleich auf den Verkäufer zeigen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ARES3001 (12. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> 1. schriftliche Frist zur Mängelbehebung innerhalb 14 Tage setzen mit Kopie des Kaufvertrages (da steht wohl drin, dass die Recon drin ist?)
> 2. Beschwerde in Kopie an die GF
> 3. Beschwerde in Kopie an BIKE und MountainBike
> 4. Nach Ablauf der Frist weitere Frist setzen mit Hinweis auf Rücktritt Kaufvertrag nach Ende der 2.Frist
> ...



Jap, genau so läuft das!


----------



## anjo (12. Mai 2009)

Lieber boelf,

die Sache mit dem weggeworfenen Karton ist das kleinste Übel, zur Not kriegt man noch einen besorgt, soviel Platz hab ich nämlich nicht, dass ich diesen riesigen Karton monatelang bei mir rumstehen lassen kann.
Ich hab mir auch lange Gedanken gemacht, welches Rad und bei wem ich es kaufen möchte. Und da Canyon ja immer so hochgelobt wird (bike etc...) bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ich dort bestellen kann.
Ich bin 8 Wochen lang ruhig geblieben, aber irgendwann platzt jedem mal der Hutkragen, wenn sich einfach keine Lösung zeigt. Ich hab das Rad mit der Gabel bestellt und dann hab ich auch das Recht das Rad mit der Gabel geliefert zu bekommen und wenn Canyon da einen Fehler gemacht hat, da sag ich ja gar nix. Jeder macht Fehler. Aber dann muß man diesen auch verdammt nochmal beheben! Ich hab beruflich auch mit Kundschaft zu tun und wenn da mal was schiefläuft, ist einem doch daran gelegen die Sache aus der Welt zu schaffen. Es ist doch nicht mein Fehler, dass ich die falsche Gabel geliefert bekommen hab.
Ich begreife nicht, warum man die Gabeln nicht tauschen kann, ich verstehe es einfach nicht.
Mir liegt es fern hier jemanden in die Pfanne zu hauen, aber genug ist genug. Wieviel Geduld soll man denn noch aufbringen? Wenn das so weiterläuft, dann bin ich im Winter noch nicht mit dem Rad gefahren.
Noch einmal: ich begreife einfach nicht, wieso ein Tausch der Gabeln nicht möglich ist. Ist es zuviel verlangt, dass ich auf meine bestellte Ware bestehe??????????????
Wie gesagt, ich war 8 Wochen lang ruhig, aber ich mache es mir nicht zur Lebensaufgabe jeden Abend bei Canyon anzurufen, jedesmal minutenlang in der Leitung zu warten um dann eh wieder nur die selbe Antwort zu hören, die mich keinen Schritt weiterbringt.


----------



## User85319 (12. Mai 2009)

anjo schrieb:


> Lieber boelf,
> 
> die Sache mit dem weggeworfenen Karton ist das kleinste Übel, zur Not kriegt man noch einen besorgt, soviel Platz hab ich nämlich nicht, dass ich diesen riesigen Karton monatelang bei mir rumstehen lassen kann.
> Ich hab mir auch lange Gedanken gemacht, welches Rad und bei wem ich es kaufen möchte. Und da Canyon ja immer so hochgelobt wird (bike etc...) bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass ich dort bestellen kann.
> ...



Genau so schauts aus.

Und wenn hier irgendwelche Fanboys zwanghaft versuchen "ihre" Marke in Schutz zu nehmen wirkt das selten infantil und lächerlich zugleich.


----------



## boelf (12. Mai 2009)

@anjo:
Aber die Frage an dich: Wie kann es bei falsch gelieferter Ware zu 8 Wochen kommen?



> Ich begreife nicht, warum man die Gabeln nicht tauschen kann, ich verstehe es einfach nicht.



Ich versteh nicht wie man so auf einen Kauf versessen sein kann!

Anrufen, Rücksendeschein beantragen -> Geld zurück! Das bekommt sogar Canyon hin. Ich weiß nicht wie man 8 Wochen auf ne Gabel wartet und dazu noch ständig telefoniert und nichts weiter geht. Nach 3 Telefonaten muss da schluss sein, wenn man zu keinem vernünftigen Nenner gekommen ist und dann geht der Gruscht zurück.

Ich hoffe du siehst ein, dass an meiner Variante auch was dran ist.

/edit: Ich nehm hier keinen in Schutz, bin auch kein Fanboy, hab nur zu wenig Geld! Ich würde den Weg des geringsten Widerstands gehen, nicht nur zur Schohnung meiner Nerven. Mir an deiner Stelle wäre seit rund 5 Wochen klar: "Canyon, nein Danke!". Und wenn ich mein bike nicht bald wieder hab sag ich das auch und beim nächsten mal bau ich mir mein Rad selbst auf oder ich renn zu nem Händler und hoffe auf besseren Service!


----------



## anjo (12. Mai 2009)

Ich möchte gerne dieses Rad behalten. Ich hab lange danach gesucht, es gefällt mir und daher möchte ich es gerne behalten. 

Warum ich das Rad nicht zurückgeschickt habe? Ehrlich gesagt, weil ich bei dem bisherigen Ablauf die allergrößten Bedenken habe, dass das Geld wirklich problemlos zurückkommt! 

Und wenn dich diese Frustthreads hier so aufregen, warum liest du sie dann überhaupt? Schone doch deine Nerven und lies sie einfach nicht.
Aber ich finde Kritik darf geübt werden, sowohl positive wie auch negative.
Du hast einen Garantiefall am laufen und rufst die Woche mal wieder an... ja ja... aber ich rufe schon 8 Wochen lang an und nix tut sich.
Da kann man nicht mehr ruhig bleiben. Ich soll jetzt das Rad zurückschicken in der Hoffnung, dass ich mein Geld wieder kriege, mir dann wieder wochenlang ein neues Rad suchen, auf die Lieferung warten und und und....ne, das begreife ich nicht. Ich verlange lediglich die Gabel, die ich bestellt und auch gezahlt hab! Mehr nicht.


----------



## Deleted 57408 (12. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> 3. Beschwerde in Kopie an BIKE und MountainBike



Vergiß es! In der aktuellen Bike ist jetzt endlich mal ein 10 x 10 cm großer oder besser kleiner Artikel über "Engpässe bei Canyon", zu denen sich der Geschäftsfüher äussert. Inhaltlich ziemlich leer und nichtssagend, wie ich finde.


----------



## boelf (12. Mai 2009)

Gut, damit wäre die Diskussion beendet. Du hast deine Ansicht ich hab meine, wir kommen genausowenig auf nen Nenner. Aber bitte lass es dir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen, denn was passiert wenn du mal nen Garantiefall hast o.ä.? Dann platzt dir wieder der Kragen?!

Ich schreibe wie oben geschrieben in diese Frustthreads weil ich mir erhofft habe durch meine persönlichen Erfahrungen helfen zu können. Vllt. ist das nur ne Illusion gut mir auch wurscht. Aber bei dem Müll und dem gespamme was hier sonst so abgeht scheint mir dies die sinnvollste Illusion zu sein.

\edit: @anjo: Bei diesem user (canyon_verkauf) dein Glück schon versucht?


----------



## anjo (12. Mai 2009)

boelf schrieb:


> Gut, damit wäre die Diskussion beendet. Du hast deine Ansicht ich hab meine, wir kommen genausowenig auf nen Nenner. Aber bitte lass es dir nochmal durch den Kopf gehen, denn was passiert wenn du mal nen Garantiefall hast o.ä.? Dann platzt dir wieder der Kragen?!


 

Nein, wir zwei kommen nicht auf einen Nenner. 
Ich bin ein sehr ruhiger Zeitgenosse, aber ich hab das Rad seit 8 Wochen. Kann nicht damit fahren, denn wenn was an die Gabel kommt, kann ich den Tausch eh vergessen. Ich bin bei jedem Anruf ruhig geblieben, hab jedesmal den Sachverhalt ruhig und sachlich erklärt. Aber irgendwann ist auch meine Geduldsgrenze erreicht (deine ist scheinbar unermesslich, beneidenswert!). Und ich soll immernoch ruhig bleiben? Zumal der Tausch der Gabeln in meinen Augen kein unlösbares Problem ist, da muß auch keiner Hexen, es reicht schon, wenn die einfach eine luftgefederte Gabel in einen Karton stecken und an meine Adresse schicken! 

Komisch, du darfst Kritik üben, indem du die Threads, in denen andere ihre Erfahrungen und ihren Ärger niederschreiben, als Müll bezeichnest. 
Schonmal über Toleranz nachgedacht?

Dennoch alles Gute für dich!


----------



## boelf (12. Mai 2009)

Ach mensch, meine Aussagen bitte nicht verallgemeinern, dass mit dem Müll war auf Spam, Fanboy, Anticanyon bezogen mehr nicht (Ich hoffe du bestreitest nicht, dass es davon ausreichend in diesem Thread gibt). Ich finde nur die ein oder andere Vorgehensweise bei Käufern von Versenderbikes komisch (sprich ich würde es eben anders machen,  muss deswegen ja net das Beste sein).

Normal würd ich jetzt sagen, ach ich geh mal Biken und lass das gebabbl, heut muss ich Joggen gehn, da kein MTB da, und wer ist Schuld? CANYON natürlich xD.

Viel Erfolg noch!

\edit: Meine Geduld ist bestimmt net unermesslich, aber Canyon hat mich auch noch nicht so herausgefordert wie dass bei dir der Fall ist.

\edit2: Ich bin ja auch der Meinung, dass Canyon sich hier verdammt schlecht verhält, aber dann würden sie von mir eben auch keinen Cent sehnen.


----------



## Cortezsi (12. Mai 2009)

Mal andersrum (da ja hier immer gern am Kunden rumfabuliert wird, warum er sich so anstellt):
Ich verstehe bei dem Fall absolut nicht, warum Canyon sich so anstellt.

Die 8 Wochen und das ganze ständige Vertrösten stinken gewaltig.

p.s.:
Ich bin mit meinem Canyon absolut zufrieden und auch wurde meine  (bisherig einzige) Reklamation von Canyon schnell und zu meiner Zufriedenheit gelöst. Aber vielleicht hab ich einfach Glück gehabt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anjo (12. Mai 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> Mal andersrum (da ja hier immer gern am Kunden rumfabuliert wird, warum er sich so anstellt):
> Ich verstehe bei dem Fall absolut nicht, warum Canyon sich so anstellt.
> 
> Die 8 Wochen und das ganze ständige Vertrösten stinken gewaltig.
> ...


 

Genau so sehe ich das auch. Es war auch keine Bedienungsanleitung, Zertifikat o. ä. zur Gabel bei der Lieferung dabei. Ein Servicemitarbeiter sagte mir, dass sie sowas normal immer mitschicken. Ich möchte niemandem etwas unterstellen, aber ich habe auch so meine Gedanken über die ganze Sache...... schicken wir mal einfach die qualitativ schlechtere Gabel an den Käufer, der am weitesten weg wohnt in der Hoffnung.... nein, weiter schreib ich nicht, aber mir kommt das schon lange spanisch vor. Dann kann ich ein Rad gut 100 EUR im Outlet reduzieren, wenn ich die an der Gabel wieder einspare.................... aber vielleicht geschieht ja noch ein Wunder.
Sollte dies der Fall sein, werde ich das natürlich hier auch bekanntgeben. Ich will ja nicht nur schlechtes über Canyon schreiben


----------



## sun909 (12. Mai 2009)

Langley schrieb:


> Du hast den Genfer Menschenrechtskonvent und die Unesco vergessen.
> Langley



Steter Tropfen 

Wenn immer mehr ihrer Leser (=Käufer) sich an diese Magazine wenden, können diese nicht drumherum, sich mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen.

Oder meinst, du die haben "freiwillig" das Thema mit Canyon in das Heft genommen? Und dann in den Tests die tolle Ausstattung in den Vordergrund gestellt, ohne einen einzigen Hinweis auf längere Lieferzeiten?

Druck seitens der Kunden ist das einzige. Oder nicht kaufen. Oder oder.

Das Genfer Menschenrechtskonvent hätte genug mit wichtigen Dingen zu tun. 

grüße
sun909


----------



## dirkr (12. Mai 2009)

Ich bin zufriedener Canyon Kunde (bereits 3 Bikes gekauft, es lief immer alles glatt bei mir, auch bei Servicethemen).

Trotzdem gebe ich den Kollegen hier Recht, die sich über die Vorgehensweise von Canyon beschweren, wenn es zu Fehlern seitens Canyon kommt!

Das ist ganz ganz schlechtes Geschäftsgebahren!!!
(Thema Vorauskasse und ganz langsame Rückzahlung, Nichteinhaltung von Lieferterminen, falsche Artikel am Bike, Erreichbarkeit, etc.)

Ich bin in meinem Job in Kundenkontakt und würde ich mir sowas leisten, wäre meine Firma bzw. ich raus aus dem (Kunden)Haus.

Als ich mein Torque vor Ort abgeholt habe war da noch ein anderer Kunde zur Abholung. Da wurde sein Spectral rausgeschoben....mit den falschen Laufrädern! Crossmax ST anstatt DT Swiss 1450. Auf seinem Lieferzettel steht DT, auf dem Auftrag steht DT, auf der Rechnung steht DT und sie wollen ihm eins mit ST mitgeben.

Da läuft so viel falsch bei Canyon, neues WWS läuft nicht (das ich nicht lache), jedes Jahr die Nummer wir sind überrannt von der Nachfrage, Zulieferer hat Probleme, etc...nur Canyon hat nie Schuld!

Der Artikel in den Mags ist auch eine Lachnummer, reines blabla.

Die anderen Hersteller haben auch ihre Lieferprobleme bei manchen Bikes (schaut mal in die anderen Foren), doch bei Canyon ist das ein Dauerthema.

Was mich traurig macht ist die Art wie mit den Problemen umgegangen wird, eine an sich gute Marke macht so einen Sche..... und das jedes Jahr.

Ich verstehe es nicht.

LEUTE, kauft nur noch Expressbikes, keine Vorauszahlung mehr machen und wenn der Vertrag nicht eingehalten wird....
andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter (Rabatt beim Händler rausschlagen, Votec kaufen, etc.)


----------



## Lulu1 (18. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend, 

Also ich muss leider auch mal meinen Frust los werden sonst zerfrisst mich das iwann innerlich. 
Ich liebe mein Canyon und ich kann nicht umhin die Räder dieser Marke immer wieder aufs neue zu bestaunen! Aber ich hab mein Canyon jetzt 2 Jahre davon konnte ich sicher 8 mon nicht fahren, da Canyon nicht in der Lage war meine K 24 zu ersetzten, welche unweigerlich einen Fehler hat ! ich hab die Bremse sicher schon 7 mal "repariert" zurückbekommen..... Aber die Bremse funktioniert einfach nicht jetzt war sie wieder 11 Tage weg! Morgen hole ich das Packet mit der Bremse auf der Post ab, ich bin gespannt......

Gruß Benni =)


----------



## ARES3001 (18. Mai 2009)

Nur so zur Info, nach dem zweiten erfolglosen reperaturversuch hast laut BGB das Recht vom Kaufvertrag zurÃ¼ckzutreten, eine neue Bremse zu fordern oder Kaufpreisminderung.

Nach sieben reperaturen wÃ¼rde ich das an deiner Stelle in betracht ziehen. Lass dir ne komplett neue Bremsanlage schicken, wenn die wieder zickt lass dir 200â¬ erstatten und kauf dir ne Hope, die funktioniert.


----------



## Lulu1 (18. Mai 2009)

Sind dabei eben dies in die Tat umzusetzten  
Der Herr der mir bei der ganzen Angelegenheit hilft ist selbst Jurist und kennt sich au sonst sehr gut aus is allerdings wie ich ehr ruhig und sehr geduldig ...
Bei dem Vertrag von Canyon hat man sogar sofort das Recht auf Wandlung   Wobei die bei mir immer verweigert wurde! Meinten z.B. dieses mal wir hätten die falsche Bremsflüssigkeit befüllt, dabei waren sie die letzten die an der Bremse dran waren! Das ist halt iwie leicht komisch  Aber danke für deine Anteilnahme und Hilfe ! =)


Gruß, Benni


----------



## ARES3001 (18. Mai 2009)

Ja so einen Fal hatt ich auch in ähnlicher weise. Meine Fox Talas war zum dritten mal wegen der selben Sache defekt, ich habe Sie zurückgeschickt mit der bitte mir eine neue zu schicken. Aufgrund von zweiter fehlgeschlagener Reperaturversuch. Rate mal was dann passiert ist. Die Gabel kam mit zwei neuen Kartuschen zurück, die Gabel war aber eine alte. Begründet wurde so dass gar kein fehler Bestand und die Kartuschen auf Kulanz erneuert wurden. Kein Witz!!! Jetzt hab ich mich ernsthaft gefragt warum man Kartuschen austauscht die in Ordnung sind!

Deine Bremsflüsigkeitsgeschichte hört sich sehr ähnlich an.


----------



## Lulu1 (19. Mai 2009)

Ja es scheint das selbe Problem in anderer Form zu sein.
Bei mir wurden auch schon die Beläge etc. getauscht obwohl diese vollkommen in Ordnung waren! Aber Canyon weigert sich die Wandlung durchzuführen ..... Naja ich hol sie jetzt mal von der Post ab


----------



## ARES3001 (19. Mai 2009)

Lulu1 schrieb:


> Ja es scheint das selbe Problem in anderer Form zu sein.
> Bei mir wurden auch schon die Beläge etc. getauscht obwohl diese vollkommen in Ordnung waren! Aber Canyon weigert sich die Wandlung durchzuführen ..... Naja ich hol sie jetzt mal von der Post ab



bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lulu1 (19. Mai 2009)

Also es lief diesesmal wie erwartet ab.
Die Bremse kam zurück, unrepariert, so wie wir es wollten (Zahl schließlich nicht wieder 120 euro per nachnahme für ne Bremse, obwohl ich weis sie funktioniert sowieso nicht!), kostete trotzdem 26 euro .
Sie behaupten immer noch es läge ein Mineralölschaden vor....
wer weis vllt. stimmt dies ja auch, allerdings ist das dann trotzdem nicht mein Problem, denn ich habe an dieser Bremse schließlich nichts mehr gemacht seit der letzten Reperatur und diese erfolgte bei Canyon!
Nun den auf ein Neues ... Werde wohl jetzt ne XT o. Juicy 7 hinmachen und versuchen das Geld von Canyon zu bekommen falls sich nichts tun sollte! Aber so wie das bisher lief wird das wohl leider nichts...
Schade eigentlich ich mochte Canyon wirklich und bin einfach nur enttäuscht !


----------



## Langley (19. Mai 2009)

Warum nimmst Du nicht direkt Kontakt zum Bremsenhersteller auf, ob die sich der Sache annehmen können?

Die eventuelle Rechnung kannst Du immer noch an Canyon schicken.

Langley


----------



## Lulu1 (19. Mai 2009)

Danke für den Tipp 
Ihr seid immer einen Schritt zu spät dran 
Machen ja jetzt genau dies! Kenne einen Formulahändler bei mir in der nähe der versucht das für mich zu Regeln, da zu ihm sowieso bald Vertreter von Formula ins Haus kommen und die wollen schließlich was verkaufen hehe


----------



## Hanya (19. Mai 2009)

@Lulu1 ich drück Dir die Daumen!

Hoffe nur das ich so ein Prob nicht habe... Bei uns sind se nicht so gut auf Versenderbikes zu sprechen...


----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2009)

Soweit ich weiss ist hat man sobald die gesetzlichen 6 Monate Garantie rum sind, schlechte Karten bei der Gewährleistung, da man dann selbst nachweisen muss, dass der Defekt vom Hersteller verschuldet ist. 

Kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber das wäre die Erklärung, dass nicht nur in deinem Fall Canyon Schäden einfach als vom Kunden verursacht hinstellt und per Nachnahme dann erstmal auf Kasse macht. 

Solange die 6 Monate noch nicht rum sind wird repariert oder ersetzt, danach kann mans vergessen.


----------



## ARES3001 (19. Mai 2009)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss ist hat man sobald die gesetzlichen 6 Monate Garantie rum sind, schlechte Karten bei der Gewährleistung, da man dann selbst nachweisen muss, dass der Defekt vom Hersteller verschuldet ist.
> 
> Kenne mich da nicht so aus, aber das wäre die Erklärung, dass nicht nur in deinem Fall Canyon Schäden einfach als vom Kunden verursacht hinstellt und per Nachnahme dann erstmal auf Kasse macht.
> 
> Solange die 6 Monate noch nicht rum sind wird repariert oder ersetzt, danach kann mans vergessen.



Nach eu recht 12Monate Garantie und 24Monate Gewährleistung. Garantie muss der Verkäufer nachweisen dass der Schaden beim Gefahreübergang nicht bereits bestanden hat, bei Gewährleistung muss dies der Käufer tun. ABer ich denke Canyon gibt 2Jahre Garantie. SOmit stehen die in der Bringschuld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (19. Mai 2009)

_7. Garantie
Über den gesetzlichen Zeitraum hinaus geben wir Ihnen freiwillig eine Garantie von insgesamt 6 Jahren auf die Canyon Rahmen und Canyon Gabeln der Renn- und Triathlonmaschinen, sowie auf Mountainbikerahmen (ausgenommen Lagerungen und Federbeine). Unsere Garantie gilt ab Verkaufsdatum und nur für den Ersterwerber des Fahrrades. Schäden an der Lackierung sind davon ausgenommen. Wir behalten uns vor defekte Rahmen oder Gabeln zu reparieren oder durch ein entsprechendes Nachfolgemodell zu ersetzen. Dies ist der einzige Garantieanspruch, weitergehende Kosten wie Montage, Transport etc. werden nicht übernommen.
Ausgeschlossen von der Garantie sind Schäden durch unsachgemäßen bzw. nicht bestimmungsgerechten Gebrauch, z.B. Vernachlässigung (mangelnde Pflege und Wartung), Sturz, Überbelastung sowie durch Veränderung am Rahmen oder der Gabel (wie z.B. Gravuren oder Lackierungen) oder durch An-und Umbau zusätzlicher Komponenten. Bei Sprüngen oder Überbeanspruchungen anderer Art besteht ebenfalls kein Garantieanspruch._

Sonst finde ich nichts über den Umfang von Garantie/Gewährleistung - das wird dann wohl rein der gesetzlichen Vorgabe entsprechen.

PS ich kann mich täuschen aber ich glaub vor zwei Wochen stand da noch was anderes ...
PPS das was jetzt da steht muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen
..Sprünge ! 
...Vernachlässigung! 
Kein Wunder, dass ich die Reparaturen zahlen soll. Ich habe mein ES vernachlässigt in der Ecke stehen gehabt.


PPPS da kam doch schon wieder sone Mail _Wir haben Ihr Paket heute an unseren Zusteller DHL übergeben.  blabla Bei weiteren Fragen erreichen Sie uns telefonisch unter + 49 (0) 261 40 4000 oder per E-Mail unter [email protected].
Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Freude mit Ihrer Ware._
Was da wohl wieder kommt...und was das wieder kostet...


----------



## Peter K (20. Mai 2009)

Lulu1 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> Also ich muss leider auch mal meinen Frust los werden sonst zerfrisst mich das iwann innerlich.
> Ich liebe mein Canyon und ich kann nicht umhin die Räder dieser Marke immer wieder aufs neue zu bestaunen! Aber ich hab mein Canyon jetzt 2 Jahre davon konnte ich sicher 8 mon nicht fahren, da Canyon nicht in der Lage war meine K 24 zu ersetzten, welche unweigerlich einen Fehler hat ! ich hab die Bremse sicher schon 7 mal "repariert" zurückbekommen..... Aber die Bremse funktioniert einfach nicht jetzt war sie wieder 11 Tage weg! Morgen hole ich das Packet mit der Bremse auf der Post ab, ich bin gespannt......
> ...



Hallo,

davon ausgehend, dass du das Rad neu erworben hast und Erstbesitzer bist, kannst du ja ganz kurz auflisten, zu welchem Zeitpunkt das erste mal die Bremse von dir bei "C" offiziell reklamiert wurde und wann danach die weiteren Reklamationen in chronologischer Reihenfolge erfolgten. Da du ja ganz sicher jedesmal einen Rücksendeschein erhalten hast, bist du auch im Besitz von Auftragspapieren mit Nummer und Datum. (Ja oder nein) ?
Wichtig ist, das du an der Bremse keine Manipulationen vorgenommen hast, wobei z.B. der Versuch die Bremse fachmännisch mit dafür geeignetem Zubehör und der originalen Bremsflüssigkeit zu Entlüften, rechtlich gesehen sicher nicht als Manipulation angesehen werden kann.
Ist die Reklamation innerhalb der ges. Gewährleistungsfrist erfolgt und die Instandsetzung nach 2 Versuchen nicht erfolgreich durchgeführt, hast du Anspruch auf Lieferung einer neuen Sache, in deinem Fall eine Bremse. Also, wieso sendest du das Teil 7 mal durch die Republik ???


----------



## Peter K (20. Mai 2009)

wildbiker schrieb:


> *Ironie-modus an* So nen scheiß fahr ich nicht*ironie-modus aus*
> 
> Pflege kriegts auch
> 
> ...



der Besitzer des "Linken" hat eine gute Wahl getroffen.


----------



## Lulu1 (20. Mai 2009)

@ Peter K

Ja haben alles dokumentiert, sogar mit wem wir am Telephon gesprochen haben usw.! 
Aber es scheint ja noch mehr Personen hier zu geben denen es genau so geht u ging. Wir weden uns jetzt einfach direkt an Formula mich würdes ehrlich gesagt nicht wundern, wenn die uns einfach die Bremse erstatten ... naja mach mir jetzt einfach vorne ne Magura Luise drauf, damit ich endlich wieder fahren kann


----------



## stardust1234 (20. Mai 2009)

Vertragsparnter ist aber Canyon und nicht der Bremsenhersteller.

Wenn Du die Bremse erstatten bekommen solltest von dem Hersteller, wäre das eine "good will" Aktion, rechtlich hat der Bremsenhersteller in Deinem Fall damit rein garnichts zu tun.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. Mai 2009)

Aus wikipedia diese Zusammenfassung (und in Verbindung mit den zitierten Canyon-Garantie-Bedingungen ist dann ja wohl alles klar):

_Beweislast [Bearbeiten]

Für die Beweislast gilt allgemein § 363 BGB: Hat der Käufer die Sache als Erfüllung angenommen oder im Werkvertragsrecht der Besteller die Sache abgenommen (§ 640 BGB), trifft den Käufer oder den Besteller die Beweislast für den Sachmangel, wenn sie Mängelansprüche geltend machen. Abweichend gilt beim Verbrauchsgüterkauf (§ 474 BGB) teilweise nach § 476 BGB eine Beweislastumkehr in Form einer Vermutung: Hier wird in den ersten 6 Monaten nach Übergabe vermutet, dass der Mangel bei der Übergabe vorlag. Erst danach muss der Käufer die Mangelhaftigkeit bei Übergabe beweisen.

Da sich die Pflicht zur Gewährleistung aus dem Kaufvertrag ergibt, gibt diese auch nur Ansprüche gegen den Verkäufer, nicht aber gegenüber dem Hersteller oder Zwischenhändlern in der Lieferkette._


----------



## Lulu1 (20. Mai 2009)

Ja genau dies ist ja auch das was hier keiner versteht!
Mein Vertragspartner ist Canyon also kann es mir ja egal sein wenn Canyon die Bremse nicht auf Lager hat! Dann sollen die dafür sorgen, dass von Formula eine neue Bremse an mich geschickt wird, wie die ihr Geld dann wieder von Formula bekommen kann mir als Kunde ja eigentlich egal sein! Schließlich kann ich nichts dafür wenn die Bremse einfach Luft zieht und der Druckpunkt immer mehr Richtung Lenker wandert! Ist ja nicht normal, dass ich den Bremshebel mit 1 Finger an den Lenker ziehn kann oder ?  Und das war eben nach jeder Reperatur nach kürzster Zeit oder sofort nach Anbau wieder!


----------



## EllisDee81 (24. Mai 2009)

Leute Leute Leute

An alle Geschädigten hier im Thread. Bitte vertraut nicht auf die gefährlichen laienhaften juristischen Ratschläge hier im Forum. Den vermeidlichen Ratgebern lege ich wärmstens die Lektüre aller 3 Lexika der Rechtsirrtümer von Ralf Höcker ans Herz.

Was nun folgt, ist keine Rechtsberatung (das darf ich erst in nem Jahr), sondern unverbindliche Darlegung der Rechtslage nach meiner Ansicht. 

In meinen Augen verhält sich Canyon wirklich nicht gesetzeskonform, ich kann die Geschädigten verstehen, und kann in keiner Weise nachvollziehen, warum ihnen dann angeraten wird, das Bike zuückzusenden und auf die Wiedererlangung des Geldes zu hoffen. 

Pacta sunt servanda, Vertäge sind dazu da, um eingehalten zu werden. Egal ob ebay, VERSANDHAUS oder "Radladen umme Ecke". 

Wenn ich ne Federgabel im Luftdämpfung bestellt habe, dann muss ich auch eine solche bekommen, solange eine solche irgendwo für Canyon noch beziehbar ist. Wenn sich Canyon (beweisbar) weigert? Schluss Aus Ende. Anwaltliche Erstberatung darf maximal 190 Euro kosten, dann geh ich dahin. Gibt der grünes Licht, dann besorg ich mir die richtige Gabel sonstwo, lass sie montieren, freu mich und bike, und verlange von Canyon Zahlung des Kaufpreises für die richtige Gabel sowie Zahlung der Montagekosten gegen Rückgabe der Stahlfedergabel. Alles weitere macht der RA, die Kosten hierfür muss CAnyon aus Verzugsgesichtspunkten auch übernehmen.

Gleiches gilt für die Formula. Hier ist die Nacherfüllung sicherlich fehlgeschlagen, also kauf ich die Bremse woanders und verlang Schadensersatz für den Deckungskauf.

Verbraucher haben in Deutschland recht starke Rechte, es ist nur legitim, diese in Anspruch zu nehmen. Das viele viele Firmen versuchen, die Verbraucher für dumm zu verkaufen, weiß ich zur Genüge, aber ich denke auch, man sollte dagegen vorgehen.

Das es auch anders geht, hab ich selbst erlebt. Bei Interesse könnt ich euch gerne meinen Post auf Seite 30 im Votec-thread im TechTalk Forum durchlesen.

UNd natürlich möchte ich mit vorgenannten nicht Canyon angreifen oder in ihrem Gewerbebetrieb schädigen, ist nur ein kleiner Denkansatz meinerseits, was ich an der Stelle eines Betroffenen unternehmen würde.

So long keep on ridin

BG Ellis


----------



## dirkr (24. Mai 2009)

EllisDee81 schrieb:


> Das es auch anders geht, hab ich selbst erlebt. Bei Interesse könnt ich euch gerne meinen Post auf Seite 30 im Votec-thread im TechTalk Forum durchlesen.



Welcher Thread hat 30 Seiten?

Link bitte!


----------



## EllisDee81 (24. Mai 2009)

Sorry

klick mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (29. Mai 2009)

Peter K schrieb:


> der Besitzer des "Linken" hat eine gute Wahl getroffen.



Die Wahl des "Linken" (Simplon Zion)habe ich getroffen. Rad gehört meinem Vater.


----------



## canyonwahnsinn (15. Juni 2009)

Der Betreff "Frust und Ärger wegen Canyon" hat mich mehr als angesprochen!!! Obwohl das noch harmlos ausgedrückt ist. Eine Geschichte wie mit Canyon ist mir in meinem Leben noch nicht passiert und ich frage mich täglich wie ein Unternehmen mit so einer Vorgehensweise überhaupt noch am Markt bestehen kann!!! Meinen detaillierten Bestellvorgang hier aufzuschreiben würde eine Seite kosten und ihr würdet mich verfluchen. 

Nur kurz zusammengefasst: Rad bei Canyon am 14. März bestellt, am 16. März Überweisung per Vorauskassen getätigt. Liefertermin: 30. März. Bis zum 28. Mai habe ich vier Mails erhalten mit dem Inhalt "Ihre Ware ist kommissioniert und wird in max. 4 Tagen an DHL übergeben"...ein Witz". Bei Anruf - 20 Minuten Warteschleife. Emails wurden immer von anderen Personen beantwortet (wenn überhaupt!!!). Und immer ausweichend. Nie eine Antwort auf den Liefertermin. Als ich dann stornieren wollte, rief mich ein freundlicher Herr XY an, das Rad befände sich schon unten in der Montagehalle und würde in den nächsten Tagen versandt werden. Weitere zwei Wochen nichts.......Ende vom Lied, ich habe am 29. Mai storniert, 30. Mai kam die Stornierungsbestätigung mit der Nachricht, dass mein Geld innerhalb von 10 Tagen zurücküberwiesen wird.

Heute haben wir den 15. Juni!!! Kein Rad, Kein Geld, Keine Antwort auf meine Nachfrage! Bleibt nur mein Anwalt....schade, dass es ein solches Unternehmen so weit kommen lässt. ICH werde NIE WIEDER bei Canyon irgendetwas bestellen. Das Wort "Kundenservice" dürfte (zumindest nach meinen Erfahrungen") auf der Website gar nicht erscheinen...

Wie auch immer. Ein bisserl hats geholfen - den Frust von der Seele zu schreiben. ME


----------



## RanCyyD (15. Juni 2009)

Hm, ist echt schade, was da Dir da passiert ist!  Vor allem, da ich mir vor kurzem auch ein Bike bei Canyon bestellt habe, bin ja mal gespannt...

Auf der anderen Seite: Warum bitte bestellen so viele per Vorkasse bei denen?? Ist doch das schönste, was einem Händler passieren kann: Er hat Dein Geld, kann damit "arbeiten". Druck von Deiner Seite juckt ihn herzlich wenig und Dein Anwalt kann auch nicht mehr machen, als erstmal mahnen. Dann überweisen die zurück und gut ist.

Denke, so lange so viele Canyon vor ab Geld zuschieben, werden die nicht schneller. Erst wenn die Ausständen zu hoch werden, kommt da aus meiner Sicht was in Gang. Und ganz ehrlich: Bei Rädern für teilweise mehrere tausend Euro kann ich mir die "paar" Kröten für Nachnahme auch noch leisten..


----------



## Cortezsi (16. Juni 2009)

RanCyyD schrieb:


> Und ganz ehrlich: Bei Rädern für teilweise mehrere tausend Euro kann ich mir die "paar" Kröten für Nachnahme auch noch leisten..



2 brachiale Euros kostet die Nachnahme mehr...

Ich verstehe es auch nicht, warum soviele per Vorkasse bestellen (gibt ja nicht mal Skonto dafür).


----------



## canyonwahnsinn (16. Juni 2009)

vielleicht liegt es daran, dass nicht jeder Lust hat in der Arbeit (oder wo auch immer die Lieferadresse ist) ein paar tausend Euro liegen zu haben in der Erwartung, dass die Bestellung irgendwann ankommt....? So long.


----------



## cxfahrer (16. Juni 2009)

Das stimmt so nicht, da das Tracking über DHL dir klar zeigt, wann das Bike ankommt (naja kann mal ein Tag früher oder später sein). Ich hab immer nur auf Nachnahme gekauft. Man sollte aber immer den genau passenden Betrag parat haben, da die Postboten nicht wechseln.


----------



## canyonwahnsinn (16. Juni 2009)

Klar, normalerweise schon. Aber wenn das System bei Canyon Dir alle 2 Wochen eine automatische Mail generiert mit der Versandankündigung oder (wie in meinem Fall bei bestellten Pedalen) die falsche Lieferadresse verwendet liegt das Geld schon mal ne Weile.... ist ja auch egal. Man sollte meine, dass man einem Unternehmen wie Canyon (das ja nicht gerade ein NO NAME Unternehmen ist) diesbezüglich vertrauen kann. 

Und schlussendlich (egal ob per Vorauskasse oder Nachname gezahlt): der Service war unter aller Kanone.... Aber ich hör jetzt auf mit dem Gezeter. Die vielen Foreneinträge sprechen ja für sich. Hätte mich einfach früher mal damit beschäftigen sollen. man lernt nie aus


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (16. Juni 2009)

Moin Moin,
ich kann Deine Frust nachvollziehen...
Und egal sollte es sein ob per Vorkasse (quasi ein Vertrauensvorschuß an Canyon) oder per Nachnahme, der Service sollte so oder so stimmen.
Das Ganze wird/sollte für Canyon auf jeden Fall Konsequenzen haben!
Ich persönlich fand die Kunden-Resonanz auf dem Canyon-Stand in Willingen sehr mager. 
Schade, schade, der Trendmacher Canyon hat(te) doch was Belebendes für den Markt...schaun wir mal wo die Reise hingeht
LG, Günther


----------



## Peter K (16. Juni 2009)

Cortezsi schrieb:


> 2 brachiale Euros kostet die Nachnahme mehr...
> 
> Ich verstehe es auch nicht, warum soviele per Vorkasse bestellen (gibt ja nicht mal Skonto dafür).



Nur die Bezahlung der Ware bei Erhalt wird den Hersteller dazu nötigen, seinen Hintern zu bewegen und schneller zu liefern. Denn nur wenn ausgeliefert wurde, kommt Geld in die Bude. Also Leute, nix mehr Vorkasse, Ihr habt es selbst in der Hand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BillGehts (16. Juni 2009)

Vielleicht sollte das mal jemand von der Moderation aus dem Forum hier anpinnen, dass nicht noch mehr Leute von Canyon verschaukelt werden. 

Noch ein ganz wichtiger Punkt ist eine mögliche Insolvenz der Firma Canyon. Bei Vorkasse ist das Geld dann so gut wie weg.


----------



## ARES3001 (16. Juni 2009)

wie kommst du denn auf die Idee dass die Insolvent gehen sollten? Denen werden ihre Bikes ja wie warme semmeln abgekauft?


----------



## BillGehts (16. Juni 2009)

Das ganze erinnert mich an den Internet Hype 2000. Folgende Meldung war damals zu lesen: WEB.DE verdreifacht Umsatz und Verlust. 

Ich wollte damit auch nur sagen dass im Falle einer Insolvenz das Geld so gut wie abgeschrieben ist. Wie wahrscheinlich das ist kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## ARES3001 (16. Juni 2009)

naja dann würde die bereits eh schon zu hohe anzahl an torques die man so sieht wenigstens nicht noch wachsen


----------



## canyonwahnsinn (17. Juni 2009)

Immerhin scheint die Firmenpolitik sehr leicht zu durchschauen. Wenn man sich die Foren so durchliest und das mit den eigenen Erfahrungen bei Canyon vergleicht scheint es die 5 BIG POINTS zu geben, die jedem Mitarbeiter an die Hand gegeben werden:

1. Gebe nie eine ehrliche Auskunft über das Lieferdatum
2. Halte den Kunden hin mit Aussagen wie "Das Rad wird gleich versandt, es befindet sich schon in der Montagehalle". Auch wenn das nicht im Geringsten der Fall ist
3. Die Telefonleitungen werden bei jedem Anruf erst nach min. 20 Minuten freigeben. Wer so lange durchhält, bekommt zur Belohnung eine Standardausrede (siehe Punkt 2)
4. Nervt ein Kunde mit wiederkehrenden Mails, beantworte diese erst nach mehreren Tagen (wenn überhaupt)
5. Im Falle von Stornierungen, werden Rückzahlungen erst nach mehrmaliger Aufforderung und Androhung von rechtlichen Folgen überwiesen. In Ausnahmefällen kann die Rückzahlung darüber hinaus zurückgehalten werden. Immerhin gibt das Zinsen auf dem Canyon Konto. 

Ich weiß, das ist fies. Aber was die mit einem machen ist noch mehr als das.... 3 Wochen storniert und immer noch kein Geld. Und vor allem keine Antworten auf meine Mails. Da müssen sie mit dieser Kritik leben können. Und hoffentlich gibt es noch ein paar Vernünftige die anfangen diesen Zirkus zu boykottieren. Sonst lernen die nie dazu!


----------



## ARES3001 (17. Juni 2009)

ich studiere BWL und bin stark dafür dass dieses unternehmerische Handeln in seiner besonders signifikanten Charakterisitk in die wissenschaftliche Theorie der Betriebswirtschaftslehre implementiert werden sollte. Als Bezeichnung schlage ich das "CANYON SYNDROM" vor. Dieses definiert sich durch absolut misslungenes Customer Relationship Management, hartnäckige Ignoranz von Kundenwünschen und Bedürfnissen, absolut fehlgeschlagenes Produktions- und Distributionsmanagement und nicht zuletzt dies alles mit Markenstolz und heroischen Selbstbildnissen auf Website und Werbungen zu kommunizieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyonwahnsinn (17. Juni 2009)

wenn das mal nicht ein spannender Ansatz für eine Doktorarbeit ist.......zu untersuchen wäre das Phänomen des fortschreitend wachsenden Absatzes unter oben genannten Bedingungen.....


----------



## ARES3001 (17. Juni 2009)

Titel: "Konsequente Misachtung von Marketing Grundsätzen zur Absatzsteigerung - Eine Praxisstudie am Erfolgsphänomen Canyon"

genial...


----------



## canyonwahnsinn (17. Juni 2009)

Bin dabei...jetzt wissen wir auf jeden Fall warum es anderen - im Gegensatz zu Canyon - service und kundenorientierten Unternehmen so schlecht geht. Diese Attribute zahlen sich anscheinend in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr aus......


----------



## alex_RCC03 (20. Juni 2009)

Ich glaub's nicht 
Wieso leisten die Loide immer wieder Vorkasse ? 
Zahlung immer bei Erhalt der Ware


----------



## xtccc (20. Juni 2009)

der Bolzen ausm Horst-Link des nagelneuen Canyon-Torque meines Kumpels
beim Anziehen mit 6Nm ist das Ding gebrochen...

2tes Bild: an dem Teller (rechts im Bild) war der Gewindebolzen dran...der nun im Gegenstück (links im Bild) steckt..
...und irgendwie bin ich der Ansicht...dass solche Schrauben im Gewinde nicht hohl sein sollten...









Canyon hat solche Bolzen natürlich nicht auf Lager...das ganze Bike soll eingeschickt werden...


----------



## Peter K (20. Juni 2009)

> Canyon hat solche Bolzen natürlich nicht auf Lager...das ganze Bike soll eingeschickt werden...



Warum man hier das kpl. Rad einschicken soll erschliesst sich mir nicht. Da verschickt man zeitnah an den Kunden das Ersatzteil und überlegt sich als Konstrukteur, warum der Bolzen gebrochen ist.


----------



## ARES3001 (20. Juni 2009)

Peter K schrieb:


> Warum man hier das kpl. Rad einschicken soll erschliesst sich mir nicht. Da verschickt man zeitnah an den Kunden das Ersatzteil und überlegt sich als Konstrukteur, warum der Bolzen gebrochen ist.


jap schön wärs!


----------



## loxa789 (20. Juni 2009)

Da ist nicht der Bolzen gebrochen sondern die Sicherungsschraube. Dafür gibt es zwei Gründe zu hohes Drehmoment oder Fertigungssfehler. Solche Schrauben müssen nicht bis kaputt angezogen werden. Diese Bolzen werden nicht auf Zug sondern nur auf Scherung belastet. Sie halten nur den Bolzen in Position und daher reicht ein geringes Drehmoment + ein Tropfen Loctite mittel. 

Das blöde ist nur, das Canyon solch ein 2-3  Ersatzteil nicht lagernd hat. Würde das Rad sicher nicht einschicken. Da Canyon dieses Teil sicher zugeliefert bekommt kannst du ja in einem Metallladen gehn und dort mal fragen ob die solch ein Teil bestellen können. 
Dieses Teil drehen lassen wird etwas teuer werden.

Was sicher auch geht, sieht dann etwas Sch... aus. Ihr könnt zuerst mal die Reste der Schraube aus dem Bolzen ausbohren. Danach bohrt ihr ein Loch in die Sicherungsscheibe und steckt eine Schrauben mit dem gleichen Durchmesser+Gewinde wie die Sicherunggschraube hatte hinein. Nun könnt ihr den Bolzen wieder einstecken und die Sicherungsscheibe als Beilagscheibe verwenden. Mit der Schraube kann man dann alles wieder befestigen. Ist sicher nur eine Notlösung wird aber sicher funktionieren.  

Hoffe ich habe mich verständlich ausgedrückt. 
lg loxa789


----------



## Peter K (20. Juni 2009)

loxa789 schrieb:


> Da ist nicht der Bolzen gebrochen sondern die Sicherungsschraube. Dafür gibt es zwei Gründe zu hohes Drehmoment oder Fertigungssfehler. Solche Schrauben müssen nicht bis kaputt angezogen werden. Diese Bolzen werden nicht auf Zug sondern nur auf Scherung belastet. Sie halten nur den Bolzen in Position und daher reicht ein geringes Drehmoment + ein Tropfen Loctite mittel.
> 
> Das blöde ist nur, das Canyon solch ein 2-3  Ersatzteil nicht lagernd hat. Würde das Rad sicher nicht einschicken. Da Canyon dieses Teil sicher zugeliefert bekommt kannst du ja in einem Metallladen gehn und dort mal fragen ob die solch ein Teil bestellen können.
> Dieses Teil drehen lassen wird etwas teuer werden.
> ...



Wie gesagt, er schrieb: Mit 6 Nm angezogen....


----------



## xtccc (20. Juni 2009)

6Nm sind für M5 ganz passabel...aber wenn man sich den Bolzen anguckt...da ist ein Lunker (=Hohlraum) drin wo keiner sein darf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter K (20. Juni 2009)

xtccc schrieb:


> 6Nm sind für M5 ganz passabel...aber wenn man sich den Bolzen anguckt...da ist ein Lunker (=Hohlraum) drin wo keiner sein darf...



Ich denke einmal, die 6 Nm sind vermutlich von Canyon so vorgegeben.


----------



## xtccc (20. Juni 2009)

neee...da gibz tabellen...


----------



## LegendBMX (25. Juni 2009)

ist das hier alles geil- erwartet ihr wirklich den selben service von einem versender wie von einem fachhändler??
Irgendwoher muß der preis doch kommen!!!!!!!!
wenn ich canyon wäre würde ich auch nicht mehr ans telefon gehen-ihr habt im preis nun mal keinen 100% service mitgekauft.
und risse?!- fahrt mal sonntags nach Koblenz-geht mal neben das haus-und bedient euch an defekten rahmen.die liegen da nämlich gestapelt.
canyon hat recht-kauft ein billiges bike und murrt nicht mehr rum-denn ihr seid ja auch nicht bereit  200 mehr für die büchsen zu bezahlen.die wären aber bestimmt nötig um die vielen telefonistinen und mitarbeiter zu bezahlen um den service aufrecht zu erhalten.
und hoffentlich kommt nie ein schräubchen mit flugrost vor


----------



## Peter K (27. Juni 2009)

LegendBMX schrieb:


> ist das hier alles geil- erwartet ihr wirklich den selben service von einem versender wie von einem fachhändler??
> Irgendwoher muß der preis doch kommen!!!!!!!!
> wenn ich canyon wäre würde ich auch nicht mehr ans telefon gehen-ihr habt im preis nun mal keinen 100% service mitgekauft.
> und risse?!- fahrt mal sonntags nach Koblenz-geht mal neben das haus-und bedient euch an defekten rahmen.die liegen da nämlich gestapelt.
> ...



Du solltest einmal die Canyon Homepage besuchen: Der Preisvorteil oder das bessere P/L-Verhältnis beruht auf der Umgehung des Einzelhandels. Ich zitiere: "Geniale Bikes mit überlegenem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis direkt ab Werk". Ich kann nirgendwo auf deren Homepage erkennen, dass sie darauf hinweisen, die Preise wären so toll, weil der Service teilweise so "beschissen" ist. Und wenn sie ihre Kunden auf der Homepage darauf hinweisen würden, wie im Falle von Problemen teilweise reagiert wird und wie sich die Erreichbarkeit per Telefon oder Mail gestaltet, würde sich sicher der Eine oder Andere überlegen, ob er dort kauft. Das böse Erwachen für die Kunden kommt dann halt später und man kann sich hier im Forum darüber amüsieren.


----------



## zodiac65 (27. Juni 2009)

Peter K schrieb:


> Und wenn sie ihre Kunden auf der Homepage darauf hinweisen würden, wie im Falle von Problemen teilweise reagiert wird und wie sich die Erreichbarkeit per Telefon oder Mail gestaltet, würde sich sicher der Eine oder Andere überlegen, ob er dort kauft. Das böse Erwachen für die Kunden kommt dann halt später und man kann sich hier im Forum darüber amüsieren.



Genaus so ist es. 
Es ist schwer zu verstehen, was da abgeht. Die Bikes sind gut, aber objektiv betrachtet bekommt man im Einzelhandel für 200 mehr absolut vergleichbare Räder. Mit etwas Verhandlungsgeschick ist der Preisunterschied nicht mal mehr der Rede wert. 
Ich sehe im Moment, wenn überhaupt, nur Vorteile für die echten Selbstschrauber. Dem Rest kann man vom Kauf wegen der aktuellen Service-Situation eigentlich nur abraten. Ein motivierter Händler vor Ort ist oft viel mehr wert, als 200 gesparte Euronen beim Kauf. 

Bevor Canyon die Servicegeschichte nicht im Griff hat, würde ich niemandem guten Gewissens empfehlen dort ein Rad zu bestellen, trotz des gutes Preisleistung-Verhältnises.


----------



## Kampfkoloss (27. Juni 2009)

Oh Weh oh weh

Ich muß glaub aufhören hier im Forum die Beitrage durchzulesen.

Ich hab mir diese Woche ein Am 6.0 Bestellt und bin danach erst auf dieses Forum gestoßen lese jetzt seit 2 Tage hier im Forum mit... wenn ich hier so die ein oder andere Horror Geschichte  Lese bekomm ich ein ganz mulmiges Gefühlt im Bauch ob die Bestellung ne gute idee war.

Hat den Jemand erfahrung mit dem vor Ort Service in Koblenz? Ich habe das Glück nur ne 35km Fahrt nach Koblenz zu haben falls was nicht passen sollte bin deswegen auch Selbstabholler 

Muß deswegen jetzt auch mal ganz dumm fragen weil ich mich echt kaum auskenne - Ist es leicht als Laie die Bauteile die verbaut sind zu Kontrolliern ? Sprich steht da überall drauf was es ist ? Naben , Laufräder , Schaltwerk und weiß ich was es da noch alles gibt 

Gruss


----------



## zodiac65 (27. Juni 2009)

An deinen Fragen sehe ich, du bist ein Paradebeispiel für jemanden, der besser nicht beim Versender bestellen sollte. Das ist nicht böse gemeint. 
Aber da du nur 35km von Canyon weg bist, sehe ich jetzt keine grösseren Probleme beim Kauf dort. Du kannst immerhin jederzeit kurz mal hinfahren. Es ist  etwas ganz anderes, wenn du hunderte Kilometer Anfahrt hast und die Servicehotline permanent nicht erreichbar ist. Wäre das bei dir so, würde ich dir raten zu stornieren.


----------



## Raptus (29. Juni 2009)

Die hier angeprangerten Probleme sind alle ziemlich mies, mich würde aber interessieren welcher Prozentsatz der Bestellungen/sonstige Transaktionen glatt über die Bühne gehen (Lieferungen mit Verspätung auch noch als "glatt" mitgezählt). Da bekannterweise nur die Geschädigten im Netz schreien, kann man sich davon kaum ein Bild vom Service bei Canyon machen. Leider werden wir wohl nie die Zahl erfahren...


----------



## DailyRaider (30. Juni 2009)

so viele Bikes verkauft Canyon nicht! Der Anteil ist erheblich!

Hier mal der Link zu meiner Erfahrung:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=401991


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aibeekey (30. Juni 2009)

DailyRaider schrieb:


> so viele Bikes verkauft Canyon nicht! Der Anteil ist erheblich![/url]



kannst du zu deinem gebrabbel auch zahlen und quellen aufführen? nein? was sagt uns das?


----------



## S.D. (30. Juni 2009)

Es gibt vergleichbare Händlerbikes zum vergleichbaren Preis (z. B. Cube, Stevens, Ghost, Bergamont, etc.).
Allerdings sind da die Wartezeiten auch nicht besser, genauso wie der Service. Da nützt auch der beste Händler nichts, wenn man auf Buchsen oder ein Schaltauge mehrere Wochen warten muß.
Wirklich guten Service habe ich bis jetzt nur bei Scott kennengelernt, allerdings zahlt man da auch einen deutlichen Aufpreis oder bekommt für´s gleiche Geld ein deutlich schlechter ausgestattetes Bike.
Bei meinem nächsten Bike werde ich aber sicherlich den deutlichen Aufpreis zahlen.
Canyon, Cube u. Co. sind in den letzten Jahren viel zu schnell "groß" geworden, ohne daß deren "Umfeld" mitgewachsen ist.

Gruß


----------



## value (8. Juli 2009)

Raptus schrieb:


> Die hier angeprangerten Probleme sind alle ziemlich mies, mich würde aber interessieren welcher Prozentsatz der Bestellungen/sonstige Transaktionen glatt über die Bühne gehen (Lieferungen mit Verspätung auch noch als "glatt" mitgezählt).



*Hab mein Rad vor ner Woche bekommen und es kam wesentlich früher (zwei Wochen) als angekündigt. Habe zwar ne dreiviertel Stunde in der Warteschleife gehangen beim Bestellvorgang(dann macht man halt was nebenher daheim), aber wurde dann freundlich bedient und das zweite Mal gings noch wesentlich fixer.
* 
Kurz um, wie Foren so sind, man wird doch im Internet einfach nicht wirklich schlau. Ich habe von den Probleme bei Canyon vorher nix gewusst und hab trotzdem bestellt. Soll ich das Rad jetzt zurück geben oder gleich verkaufen, da mir in der Zukunft von C. nicht geholfen werden kann? Und wenn mal ein technisches Problem, Risse im Rahmen jetzt mal ausgenommen, auftritt, dann hab ich fachkundige Leute an der Hand und´s wird selber gemacht.

Ich glaube ohne Internet würd´s alles etwas ruhiger ablaufen und nicht in teilweisen Hasstiraden wie hier enden. 
Bin ein Laie im Radgeschäft, aber sicherlich kannst über jeden Radhersteller/-versender oder jeden anderen Scheiß auf der Welt, das ähnlich mehr oder weniger ausgeprägt lesen.

Weniger Wissen/verrückt machen ist manchmal mehr!!! Und manchmal hasse ich einfach dieses Individualistum, jeder fühlt sich immer sofort übern Tisch gezogen, denn jedes kleine Problem ist das Größte und würde nie wieder so handeln wie zu vor. Es wird wieder passiern.....


----------



## cubeltdracestol (18. September 2009)

Canyon hat den miesesten service


----------



## ____ (18. September 2009)

cubeltdracestol schrieb:


> Canyon hat den miesesten service



Danke für diesen qualifizierten Beitrag.


----------



## Schlack (20. September 2009)

Kampfkoloss schrieb:


> Oh Weh oh weh
> Hat den Jemand erfahrung mit dem vor Ort Service in Koblenz? Ich habe das Glück nur ne 35km Fahrt nach Koblenz zu haben falls was nicht passen sollte bin deswegen auch Selbstabholler


Der Service vor Ort ist TOP. Ich habe bisher noch nichts Besseres kennen gelernt...

Absolut gut, bis jetzt...

Gruß

Schlack


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarcophagus (20. September 2009)

Schlack schrieb:


> Der Service vor Ort ist TOP. Ich habe bisher noch nichts Besseres kennen gelernt...
> 
> Absolut gut, bis jetzt...
> 
> ...




Hast sicher recht,aber nicht jeder wohnt in der Nähe von Canyon! Oder überhaupt im gleichen Land!


----------



## Mao2801 (20. September 2009)

Habt ihr auch wieder recht. Aber wenn ich mir das hier so durchlese, was manch andere Menschen in diesem Forum für Manieren an Tag legen, kann man nachvollziehen, warum Canyon bei denen nicht viel Kulanz zeigt.

Ich hatte auch zunächst Probleme mit der Lieferzeit. Eine Woche vor Lieferdatum konnte mir keiner sagen, ob mein Bike überhaupt schon gebaut ist oder wo es sich gerade befindet. Nach 4 Tagen hatte ich dann Gewissheit. Eine Woche später wurde es geliefert und ich hab noch die Versandkosten und die Kosten für den Bikeguard zurückerstattet bekommen.

Also, geht lieber biken, anstatt hier einen auf dicke Hose zu machen.


----------



## MTB-Ulli (21. September 2009)

LegendBMX schrieb:


> ist das hier alles geil- erwartet ihr wirklich den selben service von einem versender wie von einem fachhändler??
> Irgendwoher muß der preis doch kommen!!!!!!!!
> wenn ich canyon wäre würde ich auch nicht mehr ans telefon gehen-ihr habt im preis nun mal keinen 100% service mitgekauft.
> und risse?!- fahrt mal sonntags nach Koblenz-geht mal neben das haus-und bedient euch an defekten rahmen.die liegen da nämlich gestapelt.
> ...



Ob Canyon das genauso sieht?


----------

